# 915



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I Have only seen 1 of these on gunbroker and not much anywhere else. I bought this off a friend who only put 20 rounds through it, he stated his wife wouldn't let him keep it nor would California law where they were moving.

Anyway, what do you think I could fetch for this, I've owned it for years since then and put about 1,000 rounds through it and only one malfunction, I don't know much about the model 915 except that it was discontinued early and not many people know much about them, some input and back round would help. Also the middle black mag is a 5900 after market pro-mag. the other two and one (not pictured) are S&W mags.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

*915=910*

915 I have owned mine for about 15 years, top left is the 915 with a 59 top right. lets say it wasn't discontinued but they changed the name to 910. the 915,910 are a cheaper version of the 59

915 (preban) 15 rd mag=== 910 (postban) 10 rd mag

but the M&P 40, 9C with finger safetys are the best








[/URL][/IMG]


----------

